# Big Bob's WIPs scripts



## bigcat1969 (Aug 24, 2017)

As you know the wonderful Christian gentleman Robert D. Villwock aka Big Bob passed away some time ago and apparently the dropbox link for the WIPs scripts is no longer functional. I happened to download WIPs V1.04 about 6 months ago and have mirrored it on Mediafire.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/lubown7crulscmw/WIPS_V104.zip

Hopefully this is a good thing to do as I just want to keep the scripts and documentation available to future instrument makers. This is the zip as I downloaded it, nothing has been changed. No disrespect or infringement on Big Bob's rights is in any way intended.

Original and still functioning site

http://www.bigbobsmusicworld.com/kontakt-scripts/wips

*Copyright Notice*
These scripts are the intellectual property of Robert D. Villwock and were copyrighted October 2011 by Robert D. Villwock. However, full permission is hereby granted for anyone to incorporate these scripts into their Kontakt instruments. You must however assume any and all liability for using them and I provide no assurance or guarantee that they will perform in any specified way. If you wish to modify these scripts in any way, you can only do so if you also rename the scripts and remove the WIPS name and logos from all displayed panels. You must also clearly identify yourself as the author of the derivative work (both externally and in the About popups).


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for doing this, Joe! I'm sure Big Bob would have appreciated it.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 25, 2017)

Also note that Flaneurette already did this some time ago. 

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/bobs-legacy.60988/#post-4071757


----------



## bigcat1969 (Aug 25, 2017)

Doh I missed that thanks ED. I'll leave these up as one more chance for someone 10 years hence trying to track these down.


----------

